# Hiding her rawhide - caught in the act..new video



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure if this is typical V or just plain dog behavior. I rarely give Ruby raw hides but when i do she frantically looks around the house to hide it. So far today I found it under my bed, behind my pillow, behind a couch cushion, in my bin of shoes, in a laundry basket...obviously I keep finding it and give it to her again. She never wants to chew on it. I guess I am giving into her game because it is kind of funny. The best one was under the bed, she even grabbed a blanket to stuff on top of it to hide it better.

Every once in a while she will do it with a treat but always with raw hides.

Does your V do this?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Hiding her rawhide*



RubyRoo said:


> Not sure if this is typical V or just plain dog behavior. I rarely give Ruby raw hides but when i do she frantically looks around the house to hide it. So far today I found it under my bed, behind my pillow, behind a couch cushion, in my bin of shoes, in a laundry basket...obviously I keep finding it and give it to her again. She never wants to chew on it. I guess I am giving into her game because it is kind of funny. The best one was under the bed, she even grabbed a blanket to stuff on top of it to hide it better.
> 
> Every once in a while she will do it with a treat but always with raw hides.
> 
> Does your V do this?


Kian does this with bully sticks and other "big treats" we give him if he is full.

Funny thing is he will hide it and about 10-15 minutes later forget where he put it because he moved it about 6 times. Oh and when he hides it he is very gentle with the treat. He will ignore us if we call his name and ask what's wrong. 
At that point he's on a mission to find it. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Hiding her rawhide*

we gave our Ruby an 18inch rawhide bone for Xmas,,,2 days later she'd hidden it proper..devoured it!, greedy little girl!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Hiding her rawhide*

^lol
Our girl doesn't hide anything. Any food she gets must never be savoured and always consumed ASAP.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Hiding her rawhide*

That sounds really funny! Jasper doesn't try to hide things from me. Depending on the desirability of the object, he does engage in some resource guarding--not growling or snapping, just getting up and walking away from me with it. It usually has to be a delicious bone for that kind of thing--toys, non-meaty bones, etc. are things he'll happily give to me. We've just had less practice with meaty bones, which we're working on.

He does know exactly the right way to get my attention when something rolls under the couch, though! Man, does he have a great "Please?" face.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Hiding her rawhide*

The dog is not hiding it from your so much, as hiding it for later. My Zsa Zsa is a bone storer. She will go bury it in the back yard and a day, a week, a month or even more later, she will go retrieve it and eat it. I just think she is "ageing" her bones!!!


----------



## MAPLEBABY (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Hiding her rawhide*

Ruby is so cute. Must be pretty funny to find rawhide somewhere unexpected.. Your story reminds me of what maple used to do. She would pick out my bras from the laundry basket then hide it inside her crate. Very well tucked under her bed. One day I had nothing to wear and thought it was so creepy. when I took get her bed out to wash the cover there all the missing bras were.. Like 7 of them! This gave her a few nick names like bra dog , M the pervert. My bf says probably they remind her of stuffed toys because of the padding in bras(I rolled my eyes when he said it) but it makes no sense since she didn't destroy them at all like she would rip regular stuffed animals apart... I would like to believe she missed me so much she wanted to cuddle with my belongings


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Hiding her rawhide*



MAPLEBABY said:


> Ruby is so cute. Must be pretty funny to find rawhide somewhere unexpected.. Your story reminds me of what maple used to do. She would pick out my bras from the laundry basket then hide it inside her crate. Very well tucked under her bed. One day I had nothing to wear and thought it was so creepy. when I took get her bed out to wash the cover there all the missing bras were.. Like 7 of them! This gave her a few nick names like bra dog , M the pervert. My bf says probably they remind her of stuffed toys because of the padding in bras(I rolled my eyes when he said it) but it makes no sense since she didn't destroy them at all like she would rip regular stuffed animals apart... I would like to believe she missed me so much she wanted to cuddle with my belongings


I love this story! So funny that Maple would do that. They are always keeping us laughing.


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Hiding her rawhide*

@MAPLEBABY
awesome and hilarious.
maybe she was nesting the bra eggs for you, keeping them warm and safe.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught Ruby burying her bone in my freshly cleaned laundry!

http://youtu.be/h5cuXaDB6wo


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Too cute!! I know a redbone coonhound that sort of shovels with her nose the way your Ruby does. It's adorable!


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

Love that video. She looks just like my Kaylee, ear flappin" and all.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

How cute! Kobi likes to use his head as a bulldozer to get under the covers... kinda looks like how Ruby was burying her bone. LOVE that you got it on video!


----------

